# finish wood floors..naturally??



## AuntRayRay (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi mama's









So awhile back I decided to rid this apartment of carpeting YAY







But the wood flooring underneath really needs sanding and stuff. It looks dirty and grundgy, has alot of scratches and some paint smudges. I talked to someone that was re-doing wood floors..he rented a sainder and then sealed it with this sealer stuff..that reeked of toxic chemicals. Is there a better/natural way of doing it? I also need to re-do kitchen floor..it has lenolium right now which is peeling and just looks bad even after I just wash it







: What would be the best for that also..? Thanx

RayRAy~


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I scrubbed pine floors and then put on a coat of linseed oil. After it dried I did another coat.

Water proof







:
When it gets scratched just slap some more oil on.

Mixing the oil 1/2 with turpentine helps the oil soak better into the wood.

Couple of years ago I did a google search about linseed oil and I found some article from 18somehting that said linseed oil floor finish was the best for an orphanage as it was easy and care free for kids to care for.

I love the look of a distressed floor


----------



## AuntRayRay (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a* 
I scrubbed pine floors and then put on a coat of linseed oil. After it dried I did another coat.

Water proof







:
When it gets scratched just slap some more oil on.

Mixing the oil 1/2 with turpentine helps the oil soak better into the wood.

Couple of years ago I did a google search about linseed oil and I found some article from 18somehting that said linseed oil floor finish was the best for an orphanage as it was easy and care free for kids to care for.

I love the look of a distressed floor


OK..so scrubbing the floor with a little soapy water, drying and then applying either linseed oil or 1/2 linseed oil 1/2 turpentine, right. What are you applying the oil with..a rag, brush? I'm sorry I'm really clueless how to do it at this point LOL I'll google it







Where do they sell the oil..in a hardware store?

thanx-trying to do some home improvements myself..got alot of learning to do first









RayRay~


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I scrubbed the floor soap water and brush. Cleaned/rinsed up the scrubbing with a mop and fresh water.

After the floor dried a day I applied the mixture of half linseed oil and half turpentine with a large paint brush. I keep applying in a section till the oil wasn't immediately soaking into the wood.

IMO this needs to be done in the summer time when its hot so the oil will soak in better and when you can have all the windows open.

I got all the stuff I needed at a hardware store.

Takes a day or two to dry.

I did our floor in sections being we had to walk in the room to get to other places in the house.

You may need to sand if you have old floor finish. Or you could scrub a section and then apply oil after the floor dries to see how the oil soaks in.

There are equipment rental places that rent floor sanders.

My mw has wonderful old floors and after she gave a good scrubbing to the floor found she has light oak flooring instead of the dark oak she thought she had. The water in scrub bucket was pure mud once she did a small section.







:


----------



## SoHappy (Nov 19, 2001)

Here's some good info. I've heard good things about the product, too.
http://www.realmilkpaint.com/oil.html


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

We just sanded and refinished an oak floor. First rented a sander, then applied linseed oil. I put a coat of polyurethane from Home Depot on it and my husband HATED the toxic smell. He went online to Green Builder Supply and ordered the equivalent from them and it was much better. Ultimately I applied six coats and now the floor is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

We used this product on our oak floors. It's very nice, and easy to apply and reapply.

http://www.environmentalhomecenter.c...OS_HARDWAX_OIL


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2006)

We are buidling a new house right now. My brother & I have also installed wood floors for people. I am going to go with the linseed oil/turpentine finish on my own floors. Linseed oil is made from flax seeds. It is edible, although what most people use on floors is Boiled Linseed oil, & it is not edible. Boiled linseed oil dries about 5 times faster & is more practical. Yes, it can be purchased at a hardware store. For restoring old floors you need to first figure out what finish is on them now. If you have a varnish or polyuerethane finish you may need to do more than just clean it. I saw some good info on the This Old House website about sanding down old floors. It called it screening. This process just removes the finish without removing any of the actual wood. I thought I bookmarked it, but I can't find it. I will post the link if I come across it. The main difference in a linseed finish is that it won't be glossy. You can apply a wax after it is dried to give it a smoother finish.


----------

